

Show HN: An app that monitors websites - objectReason
http://eversitemonitor.com/

======
objectReason
Developer here - I needed a simple solution to monitoring my sites. I liked
the idea of it being an app and sending alerts to my phone, however, I
couldn't find any good offerings on the market. Everything is either an
expensive monthly commitment that does too much (like Pingdom) or is a tool
that only monitors from the app when it is open (useless). I made this utility
to be cheap, last forever, and do it's job properly with no extra frills. I'd
really appreciate your guys' feedback.

~~~
laurencei
When I put my phone number in - it comes up with a yellow bar at the bottom
and doesnt work? The yellow box is empty and doesnt contain any error.

My phone is "+61400XXXXXX" as an example of what I am trying to put in
(Australian Mobile)

~~~
objectReason
Hmm, will look into that error not showing the message. Unfortunately,
currently ESM doesn't support international numbers. The service I'm using too
send costs more in those countries so I'm still trying to figure out the
financials on that side. Thanks for checking it out though. I'll let you know
through the email you gave me when the version with international numbers is
ready.

